# How to get rewards number on reservation already made



## jannie (Sep 30, 2017)

I made reservations via Amtrak customer service due to an issue with the e-voucher - the reservation was done -- Now I realized that the person didn't ask for the rewards number. Am I out of luck getting the double points or any points?


----------



## KmH (Sep 30, 2017)

Call Amtrak again and add your AGR # to the reservation.

You can also do that _after_ the trip.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Sep 30, 2017)

Probably an unnecessary comment as you are obviously an AU member, but be sure you are registered for the promotion. I nearly lost out a couple of years ago because I didn't understand that. Happily, an attentive, efficient AGR customer service representative caught it when I called with a question about something else.

But, then I found and joined AU!


----------



## jannie (Sep 30, 2017)

I tried to sign up for the double points initially just to sign up, but there was only book the trip. at that point I wasn't ready -- especially because of the evoucher being 4 days past (the reason for having to go through customer service - to see about waiving that). I'll go ahead and call and see about adding my number to the reservation now, don't want to wait until after the trip. Thanks


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Oct 1, 2017)

I have signed up for promotions in two ways. Logging on to the AGR or the regular Amtrak website, since they have now merged. Anyway,I find the desired AGR Promotions advertisement, clicked on it and followed the steps. Sorry, I don't remember the exact clicks. I have also just called the AGR telephone number and had a customer service representative to it.

FWIW, I have signed up for Promotions that I am very unlikely to use. But circumstances change and you never know. For example, I have yet to travel east of of the CONO line, but would like to very much, so I sign up just in case.

When I first joined the AGR program, the CS representative suggested I do that, just in case. Maybe that isn't the right thing to do. If anyone here can advise me differently, I would welcome the information.

At any rate, I hope all works out well for you.


----------

